# How it with me



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

I have never had my own horse for several reasons: first of all, keeping a horse is too expensive and there are not many really comfortable stables, but if they are - make sure you have a good salary. It is difficult to confirm, but here, in Russia, equistrian is not popular and not so profitable to support it. But, however, you can find some interesting places in 2 hours of ride from a city. So, I mean a stable where I take lessons, of course  

So, here we are. Two stables, two opened arena (for show jumping and dressage), one indoor arena and a second one is under constraction. It is a very beautifull place. 








As I said in my meeting topic, I ride on a Russian Don mare. Her name is Burnaya. And there is she (and me 
















She is really beautifull horse and I will show truly fantastic shots with her later.

Tomorrow I`m going to ride her at 9 AM, that means that I must go at 6 AM. Even if I need about 2 hours to get a stable, I usually go more earler to have a time to prepare without rush.

And tomorrow I`m goind to visit a seminar about how to take a photo of a horse arranged by a famos equine photographer. 

Wish me good luck! I will tell you about how it was


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

Good morning.

I stayed home today because of heavy rain. As I told yestersay, I`m going to take a part in the seminar about how to take a photo of horses with a famos equine photographer. I don`t know have you heard about her or not yet, but her name is Kate Druz. She is a great person and a great photographer. Two in one  And today she will tell to us a theoretic material and after we will get a practice lesson. I haven`t told you, but I love to take photos. So, a bigger part of pictures that I will upload here made by me. 

I`d like to show you some shots of a horse I`m riding on.

This is she in move with her owner Ilya. 


















And I`d like to share with you shots that I catched last weekend. She is incredible here, doesn`t she? :loveshower: 




















But don`t remember what I said: she is a little hard in work... 




























But when you make her understand what you need, she becomes this:




























I want to show you another one horse on our stable. He is a mix of arabian horse and Budyonny horse. He is a giant, about 175 cm hight. I will tell about him more later.





































Well, I suppose it`s all for today or for today`s morning. I have not much time, because I have to prepare to seminar. I want to make some good shots on a practice lesson to share with you!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Fabulous places, horses, and photos.

I have not heard of Russian Don horses, but these two are built very well. And the cross breed, too.

Those two pics of Impetuous simply glowed, beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have never heard of the Budyonny, so I did a little reading on them. Interesting to me is the sheen of the coat.


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! I`m really sorry for a long silence, but I`m so busy at my work and with my photos... 
I`d like to share my emotions of a last weekend with you, but it takes more free time. 

*** I visited II International horse fair "Equine Russia" last weekend and also I`ve taken a part in photo-seminar of Kate Druz. I will tell you more about it later today.

And there is a shot of playfull show-jumping horse


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

anndankev said:


> Fabulous places, horses, and photos.
> 
> I have not heard of Russian Don horses, but these two are built very well. And the cross breed, too.
> 
> Those two pics of Impetuous simply glowed, beautiful. Thank you.


Thank you! I will tell more about Russian Don and Budyonnyhorses 

Our stable are near to natural sand quarry, surrounded by pine forest! It`s a really beautifull place for photo-shooting.


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I have never heard of the Budyonny, so I did a little reading on them. Interesting to me is the sheen of the coat.


I hope you will like them more in further


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pictures! You ride very well also. Anxious for updates.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, fabulous photos.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome pictures!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a wonderful thread. Thank you so much for posting it. I have been to Russia 3 times and stayed with families when I was there. I went to see horses every chance I got. When I was in Moscow, I went to the VDNX every time someone asked me where I would like to go. I also got to see some horse farms and got to ride a horse when I was in Kiev. 

I loved the draft horses. They are massive! The one called the Soviet Heavy Draft was unbelievably big, and the Russian Heavy Draft was so impressive. I got to see a jumping competition that was amazing. One of the jumps was a Volvo with two more rails added. There wasn't a jump under 5 feet high. Another thing I noticed (this was a long time ago, and things might have changed) was that there was not a single woman competing, only men.

I would like to know about where you live. I stayed with families in Moscow, St. Petersburg, Kiev, and Xabarovsk. I went on a side trip to Lake Baikal.

I think the Russian people are the warmest, friendliest, most hospitible people you could meet. I loved it there. It wouldn't be so fun to be a tourist at a hotel, but it was great to be with families. Back in those days, my Russian was pretty decent so I got to do the things that families do.

I hope you keep writing more and keep posting the beautiful photographs.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

